# Lost motivation



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I have lost my motivation to get out in my kayak been a good 4 months since I had a trip out. Been to the dark side and fished out my bro in laws tinny and several beach fishing sessions. Actually contemplating selling it :shock: Just finding it hard to find time and energy inbetween work and family. What should i do ? I'll probly regret if I sold it but a would use the money to modify my newly acquired four wheel drive


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay bud,

routine, routine, routine.
schedule, schedule, schedule.  

lifes very frantic indeed, and its easy to put things off (indeed).

so i just make a commitment every january 1

1 boat trip a fortnight and 1 kayak trip the other fortnight (minimum  )
and it works really well. boats particularly give endless trouble without turning over the fuel and the battery

come rain or shine or wind or whatever, you just have to get into that healthy routine (like your bowels man  ).

the funny thing is ,even if the only free time is a tuesday avo from 4 to 6 and its raining, it is often a very producitve trip and very memorable. nothing like sitting in the car shiverring with the heater blowing on you and looking at all the sad suits driving home next to you whilst youve got a nice fresh feed of whiting in the esky. bliss.

i dropped out of the gym scene and think a good pedal/paddle once a week is so much more refreshing than some treadmill surrounded by plasmas.(and cheaper)
the other thing is doing it regularly is safer. you'd be amazed the skills people lose through not regularly doing water activities. drive up the ramp without tying the boat on, forget the bungs. etc etc

go get em matey


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Kayak fishing is something that you've obviously enjoyed in the past and youre probably only one good trip away from renewing the passion as it sounds like your still enjoying fishing. Maybe if you were to plan a trip somewhere a bit different to where you would normally go, might be worth a try anyway. Good luck.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Ubolt said:


> What should i do ? I'll probly regret if I sold it but a would use the money to modify my newly acquired four wheel drive


A four wheel drive, a family and a Kayak are a great combination for really excellent family holidays ! Don't modify the FWD - they rarely need it - and keep the outback and plan some really good family camping holidays with the kayak to some of our wonderful coastal locations - West Coast - KI perhaps.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The place to have a think about it is on the water. Go for a fish with minimum gear and see how it feels to get back on the water.
The longer you spend off the water the more effort it seems to get back on it but when you do you realise how important it is.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Interesting post. You are not alone.....
I lose my motivation about twice a year.
First is after winter layoff and have to force myself to get back into it.
Second in when winter is approaching, knowing the conditions arn't great and the fish have started to move out of my range.
I have found ongoing motivation (I'm lazy, I guess) by yak fishing with a other people occaisionally.
It's always a pretty loose arrangment, ususlly a phone call or text asking the question "up for a fish?"
I also have decided to catch one feed of fish every week where possible. This is also justification for having $$$ tied up in my toy/s   
Would advise to not sell your yak, as you will only want to get a new one first time the conditions are good  
I've owned about 20+ boats in the past and have always had this happen to me.
Think carefully b4 selling it up.
Hardest part is making the decision to decide to go for a fish/paddle (Irish logic)  
Take care,
Rod


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

No, you're not alone, I've been there once or twice....never considered selling the kayak though.

I think there might be times where other things in your life take priority and there's only so many hours in a day. I reckon the couple of times it's happened to me it's been during winter when the days are noticeably shorter and family commitments fill the day and there's no time to spare for fishing.

You could MAKE time but obviously we wouldn't be having this discussion if that was the case. Don't think too hard about it I reckon, give it some time and see what happens. Could you imagine not having a kayak there to use when you wanted?

Maybe it's just a phase or maybe you're just over it...just don't make a spur of the moment decision that you might regret in the near future.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Motivation is also thin on the ground with me at the moment. Other priorities have meant I can go a month or two between trips. Sometimes I even find myself making excuses as to why I can't go, such as the trailer has rubbish in it and the like. What doesn't help is the fact I haven't caught a decent fish practically all year and my attitude towards fishing has got to the point I'm almost setting out to prove I can't catch anything rather than the reverse.

I'm going to break the slump by trying something different. Try some new locations and just take bare minimum gear this weekend. Surely like someone posted we are just one good trip away from reigniting the passion.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Interesting to hear what others think.

I occasionally struggle for motivation to go out or find excuses. For some, it can be a hassle to get to a location, get all the gear packed, fish all day etc. I don't mind chilling at home but generally get a bit stir crazy and regretful If i decide to have a 'whole weekend in' type weekend.

Some days anybody could simply just not have the energy.

I have 'forced' myself a few times as well, with the logic of 'what the hey?!' and 'what else will I do' etc. Anytime I have forced myself, even in less than nominal conditions the result is the same: I have a great day out on the yak. Without exception. Hell even the journey out can be fun.

As others have said, having somebody to go with adds to the fun/chatting/talking BS etc.

For me, I'd also think about this: If I give up the yak will I still be doing something regularly that is outdoors and gives me decent exercise? The answer for me is no and that is a deal breaker.

I wouldn't sell your yak just yet, especially if you haven't been out recently to remember why you enjoy it. Yaks are mostly very cheap, unless I was sure I wouldn't try 'free up' such a small amount of 'investment'. The sale of a yak is unlikely to buy many 4wd accessories, damn expensive stuff. As solatree says there are few mods a 4wd really 'needs' unless you are mad keen (and ready to fork out 10k+).


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I was just thinking yesterday I hadn't heard from Ubolt in a while. Have a few more trips before you make your mind up


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe something to consider is all those guys you know/knew who are feeding worms, lying in hospital, have a crappy life or just sit at the pub getting pissed every day.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Have been thinking. (unusual really)
I always get very motivated if i buy a new rod/reel.
It's fathers day soon....Drop the idea on betrothed and offspring  
If they don't catch on, buy it anyway  
Chhers,
Rod


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

After returning to full time study and only having managed one outing so far in 2013, I seriously considered considered selling the yak but the wife said no way and she was right. There is a 3 week mid semester break coming up and knowing the yak is there waiting takes away some of the stress of exams etc and gives me something to look forward to.

Rob


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I still regularly fish just haven't had the opportunity to get the kayak out. I generally fish with my brother in law and when I get a leave pass I have to choose between going in my bro in laws tinny or by myself in the kayak. My lack of motivation also is probly affected by the onset of winter I hate the cold and cause work has been flat out lately.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

This is one of life's checks and balances to feel like you do. I can only suggest you go through a "count your blessings" exercise.

Regards

Ian


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow, what a great forum we have. All those words of encouragement from a diverse range of members. I can only endorse all that have gone before, time on the water is good for the soul! I love it and thrive on it. And doing it in the peace and quiet of a kayak is all the more sweeter.
Cheers, Dave.


----------



## norevo (Jun 4, 2013)

Might stir a few up by saying this but sell the yak free up your cash and keep going out with your bro inlaw ,if you have a cheaper yak make do with that,personally i would rather go out in a boat, but storage space at home dictates the need for at least a yak ,all the best mate


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

norevo said:


> Might stir a few up by saying this but sell the yak free up your cash and keep going out with your bro inlaw ,if you have a cheaper yak make do with that,personally i would rather go out in a boat, but storage space at home dictates the need for at least a yak ,all the best mate


Only problem with this idea is that if you do sell it and then change your mind it may cost you a lot more money than having just "sat" on your current yak  
Going fishing in Bro's boat is a cool thing to do regardless  
Cheers,
Rod


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I think having a fishing buddy or 3 is the best motivator and probably why you're fishing more from the boat than your yak. Sometimes though a solo mission is just so therapeutic, especially when you're exploring new ground or trying out a new technique. It can be motivating checking out new ground with a quick, uncomplicated one-rod one lure one plastic session with a view to fishing there with your bro next time too. Winter is often the best time to get out on the ocean in a kayak as the current, swell and changeability of the weather reduce especially in the mornings (the bigger tides are usually in the night half of the 24hr period). You don't have to get up as early to be on the water at first light. Boat traffic reduces too which can make a huge difference to the experience and the fishing quality in winter. The right clothing makes a huge difference to the impact of wind and cold too.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Dont sell your yak just dont do it.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

hi all i have to admit that ive lost the mojo to fish aswell .ive been fishing since i was born my dad raised me up to fish went fishing evry weekend . i joined a golf club this year and im hooked on golf ,but im still working on my fishing projects in the garage , maybe all those guys who find it hard to get out on the water need to go fishing wish a group from akff forum a change of fishing location with nice scenary for one day could bring back the mojo .i live around pittwater so if anyone looses ther fishing mojo or just wants to go for a cast .you can pm me and we can organise a fish its alll about getting out there on the water .and making a day out of it .


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Yak Fishing...Washes away the soul ..The dust of everyday life....


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Ahh, soul ;-)

No disrespect intended Bungy


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

I had lost motivation for about 12 months now, usual issues with the balancing act of nursing an injury, life, work and kid etc, I would even load the yak pack all my gear, drive 40 mins to the beach then just sit the and find any excuse not to launch, waves too dumpy, am alone, forgot my gaff, coffee tastes better etc etc however I didn't sell my yak and then one day after being inspired by the lads on this site and the boys I used to yak with I went out, travelled really light, one rod, a pocketful of gear and before I knew it I was chasing bust ups, picking my drifts, having the adrenaline kick in when ethe reel began to scream, it was back, that feeling I got from just being out there,

Don't give up, don't sell, just give it a little time.

Cheers

Pp


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Interesting. Fitness and performance has overtaken my true fishing thinking at the moment. But even then, the loss of daylight saving along with shorter hours meant a need for regular paddling at night. Demotivator.

I joined a club that does its thing every Wed night. This gives me a lock down once a week, and has me now thinking of paddling at night as utterly normal. Doesn't everyone do it?

A yakking corollary might be a regular booking with other yakkers. Me? Night paddles are the rage right now.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I was too lazy to even get out of bed and drive a couple k down the road to flick a lure off the bank. Breakfast is good though.


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

I have changed my target species to keep interest. At the moment its garfish, caught from the jetty, pencil float, dough laced with tuna oil and cotton fibres from cotton wool balls in the afternoons, soon will switch to blackfish and learn from the old boys. Very calming watching a float drift slowly around. Especially with our crazy fast paced lives. Both of these fish species easily targeted in the yak too.


----------



## nanook (Aug 8, 2011)

I think its fairly common what with work etc, etc,my wife had a stroke last week and I know in time if I can get back on the water it will be a huge release of stress ,I've certainly thought of selling my AI but as my lady told me "you love the water so much" so planning a trip away when the girl is better is giving us both some thing good to focus on and helps keep the positive thoughts going,i just hope the Depot snapper read this !
Cheers


----------



## nanook (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Patwah,appreciate that,
Gaz


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've lost track of when the last time I wet the kayak was, probably around 6 weeks ago, but am determined I'm taking it out in the weekend...I'm actually very excited about it too!

I've still been going fishing, even to one of the same spots, but I've been fishing on foot. Work has been busy and I've just been sick of having to constantly empty my ute so I can put the carry rack in the back to carry the kayak with and then have to put it back to normal ready for work again. It's just been easier to carry a 2 piece fishing rod on the back seat and not have the hassle of kayak associated gear.

The days will start to get long enough to squeeze in an early morning per-work fish before I know it which means you might start seeing some more on-topic contribution from me. Finding it very hard to discuss kayak fishing topics when I'm not kayak fishing.

Well there you go, so now you know.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

[/quote] Don't modify the FWD - they rarely need it[/quote]

Whoa there. All standard 4wds need some mods. It's like saying don't modify your kayak, it already has rod holders!!!


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

G"day U bolt
I have invested in a drysuit for this winter and it has made a huge difference to my motivation! I bought it on line for just over $300. My wife bought a pair of Kotakat pants ( with the socks included) and is rapt. The trick is ti stay dry. You can put as many layers of clothes as you like under them and stay as warm as you like.
Lots of fish around our neck of the woods (across the water from you) and am happy to show you around if you can get over.
Salmon are a blast on light tackle and usually turn it on for us. Mate has been douing well on snapper with soft plastics too, though I am usually too impatient and go trolling for the salmon.
You will get next to nothing for your kayak and then come summer kick yourself for selling it ( I know thge feeling!)
shep


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

grinner said:


> hay bud,
> 
> routine, routine, routine.
> schedule, schedule, schedule.
> ...


Top advice. (sort of = practice makes perfect).

The less you do, the more you are likely to make mistakes, even be it with wrong tides/weather/gear selection. As Pete says, schedule it man.

Do that, or sell the yak and play lawn bowls/ go out in stinkers. Remember that the benefits of paddling/kayak fishing (for me at least), are far beyond the destination/desired catch. There is something about the water, wind and waves .... just being there. Then there are the added benefits of exercise, serenity, light and patterns, and occasionally companionship. For me, because I'm not good at fishing, the journey etc. is far more important. In a tinny I don't think you're out there, at least as much as you are in a yak.

Frankly, I'd rather go for a fishless paddle (even alone) for hours, in sub-optimal conditions, than do anything else. But that's me, not you. If you don't enjoy it anymore, no one will convince you to hang in there. Reconsider Jim's advice too:



Wrassemagnet said:


> I think having a fishing buddy or 3 is the best motivator and probably why you're fishing more from the boat than your yak. Sometimes though a solo mission is just so therapeutic, especially when you're exploring new ground or trying out a new technique. It can be motivating checking out new ground with a quick, uncomplicated one-rod one lure one plastic session with a view to fishing there with your bro next time too. Winter is often the best time to get out on the ocean in a kayak as the current, swell and changeability of the weather reduce especially in the mornings (the bigger tides are usually in the night half of the 24hr period). You don't have to get up as early to be on the water at first light. Boat traffic reduces too which can make a huge difference to the experience and the fishing quality in winter. The right clothing makes a huge difference to the impact of wind and cold too.


----------



## norevo (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't modify the FWD - they rarely need it[/quote]

Whoa there. All standard 4wds need some mods. It's like saying don't modify your kayak, it already has rod holders!!![/quote]
Why do they need some mods ? People buy them for more than one reason not just to use in off road,i.e towing ,more room etc etc etc ,so in most cases they don't need any mods imo


----------

